# Uber Waterloo Ontario



## UberGearMedia

Just trying to get city of Waterloo,ontario added to the forum, I know there must be at least 10 uber drivers from Waterloo here


----------



## SunnySonya

I occasionally drive Kitchener/Waterloo as the Guelph area has become terribly saturated


----------



## uzurper

I've had a few trips starting in Toronto and going all the way to Waterloo.


----------



## CocaColaKid

K/W Driver here / New Forum Member


----------



## MUGATS

If I group is added, it would likely be K/W & Guelph....


----------



## CocaColaKid

When is a K/W/C/G group likely?


----------



## MUGATS

Look at the posted message on the world forum by the site admin. 

Just PM uberpeople.net and request if you have the 3 active members needed. 

I can't personally do this for you...


----------



## uberpeople.net

We need three *active* members.


----------



## uberpoolfool

ok KW driver here too. Lets create that Waterloo Region and Guelph forum.


----------



## MUGATS

I would recommend calling.... K/W & Guelph

I think most of the drivers in the region would frequent these areas. We could include Cambridge as well or call it Tri Cities, but I have a feeling that it won't matter as everyone in Southern Ontario knows the term K/W and the area it includes. 

(just my 2 cents)


----------



## uberpoolfool

uberpeople.net said:


> We need three *active* members.


Ok three active members confirmed, what's next? Lets call the forum Waterloo Region & Guelph


----------



## CocaColaKid

That sounds like the perfect title!

Coke


----------



## Zee786

I also go there sometimes


----------



## uberpeople.net

Forum added; https://uberpeople.net/forums/WaterlooandGuelph/


----------



## Batman99

I'm in Waterloo as well.


----------

